# Replace my SVD



## Arthster (10/12/14)

Hi all

Ok so last night the SVD started suffering from the bad fire button issue. This is usually an indicator that its time for an upgrade 

So the SVD was / is a rather powerful device if its hooked up to the right batteries. (IMR 18650 3100 mAh or 2500 mAh)

So the question is what would be a good replacement for this device. I don't mind if its either box or pipe mod.


----------



## VapingDave (10/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Hi all
> 
> Ok so last night the SVD started suffering from the bad fire button issue. This is usually an indicator that its time for an upgrade
> 
> ...




Im going mechanical now after my svd, svd is but 15 watt, so ya then its only rda's going further, if you wanna stay variable voltage watt then i hear eleaf is good. For above 30w you are looking at more than a R1000 for a mod, thats why mechanical makes sense to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingDave (10/12/14)

Im looking at the stingray x mechanical mod clone


----------



## 360twin (10/12/14)

I have just been through this very situation. I love my SVD when it works/hate it when it doesn't, and have been looking for a replacement for some time. I decided on a Smok XPro BT50 from VapeMob after doing a lot of reading - it came down to the Hana (Cana) 30W Ver.3 and this, and I just thought that the XPro was a little better.

Some of the features that made me decide:

It's not a clone (I don't mind clones, but hate it when they use original markings)
It goes down to 3.0 volts - most high power mods cannot go below 4V
It's already 'proven', as although it's new, it is just a re-packaged BEC Pro
It is much smaller than my SVD - it fits in my pocket with a tank on it
It has a cool Bluetooth interface 
I previously thought that box mods were a little strange, but after using this for a week, absolutely love it. I only run commercial tanks on it, mostly a Kanger Aerotank Mega with my ADV using a 2Ω coil at 7.5W - a little under-utilised in terms of power, but the battery lasts almost two 3.8ml tanks.

I still have my SVD (can't really sell it with a dodgy button), but now it feels large and unwieldy. It is now my back-up device - in fact my wife is using it as her CoolFire 2 has a similar button problem, until I get her a new iStick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (10/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Hi all
> 
> Ok so last night the SVD started suffering from the bad fire button issue. This is usually an indicator that its time for an upgrade
> 
> ...


It is easy to fix the svd . Pm me if you want to know how .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (10/12/14)

360twin said:


> I have just been through this very situation. I love my SVD when it works/hate it when it doesn't, and have been looking for a replacement for some time. I decided on a Smok XPro BT50 from VapeMob after doing a lot of reading - it came down to the Hana (Cana) 30W Ver.3 and this, and I just thought that the XPro was a little better.
> 
> Some of the features that made me decide:
> 
> ...



I do like the look of the BT50... Thanks its on the short list.


----------



## Arthster (10/12/14)

VapingDave said:


> Im going mechanical now after my svd, svd is but 15 watt, so ya then its only rda's going further, if you wanna stay variable voltage watt then i hear eleaf is good. For above 30w you are looking at more than a R1000 for a mod, thats why mechanical makes sense to me.



I have my FuryS but unfortunately its a 16350, so just a tad to small for the RDA, but the 18650 version is on its way.


----------



## Achmat89 (10/12/14)

360twin said:


> I have just been through this very situation. I love my SVD when it works/hate it when it doesn't, and have been looking for a replacement for some time. I decided on a Smok XPro BT50 from VapeMob after doing a lot of reading - it came down to the Hana (Cana) 30W Ver.3 and this, and I just thought that the XPro was a little better.
> 
> Some of the features that made me decide:
> 
> ...




Good choice bro, i self upgraded from an SVD to a cloupor zna and a week later i bought the BT50. Excellent device

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (10/12/14)

Thanks every one. I am really starting to consider the BT50 in a big way. even if I can rescue the SVD Im thinking of getting another mod for the collection and the BT50 is seriously starting to make its way to the top of the pile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/12/14)

The IPV's have a rock solid reputation.
I would consider one of those.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (10/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> The IPV's have a rock solid reputation.
> I would consider one of those.


@Arthster .. like @r0gue z0mbie said . The ipv 2s is 60w and can also be upgraded to more . They are solid devices . I had the smok bec pro and it was not to bad at all . You are going to use the bluetooth maby a few times but that is it ! The other problem I had was that if a set the wattage higher then like 30w it complained about the battery if it was not fully charged . The ipv on the other hand , runs my magma at 50w from battery full to battery empty without any problems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 360twin (10/12/14)

@Arthster Just to whet your appetite. I had a Lemo on it previously, but discovered that me and my juice don't like high wattage, so it found a new home. I love this setup

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster (10/12/14)

Thanks @r0gue z0mbie @jtgrey added to the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (10/12/14)

Just to compare

Sigelei with lemo

Hana with Tailfun

Ipv with Magma

Svd with Kayfun

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (10/12/14)

@360 twin... That is a really awesome looking rig... I think this is going to turn into a close battle as to what gets to be my new relax vape.


----------



## Arthster (10/12/14)

@jtgrey. I must admit I am liking the lower stance of the the box mods over the pipes. I love the SVD to bits. but i really like the size of the box mods.

I am definitely getting the istick for my get out quick and work vape. but my relax vape I want to make something special. I have the MVP for tanking but I need something with more grunt for dripping which will basically be what I base my decision on, and at the the moment the IPV looks like it may be the winner.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey (10/12/14)

Lol sorry forgot about the istick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (10/12/14)

Lol Thanks... Ok so who in SA does the IPV's?


----------



## 360twin (10/12/14)

I know @JakesSA uses an IPV and has only good things to say about it. The reasons I discounted it was it has a minimum output of 4V (not a huge issue really), and no-one had stock (the main reason). It is a little taller and skinnier than the XPro, but not hugely so. If my XPro still works as well as his IPV after the use he has put it through, I will be very happy

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (10/12/14)

@Sir Vape had in stock .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (10/12/14)

Hey @Arthster 

Vape King has the IPV 2

http://vapeking.co.za/pioneer4you-ipv-v2.0-50w-mod-black.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 360twin (10/12/14)

The only place currently I know is Vape King.

_Edit: Geez, Oliver - you're too quick!_

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (10/12/14)

Had a look Vape King has them to and they just up the road from me... this is going to be a long Christmas I think

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (10/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Had a look Vape King has them to and they just up the road from me... this is going to be a long Christmas I think



Im in the same boat as you @Arthster. I have an internal battle going on in my head as to weather i should spend my money on a few mods (The IPV 2 being one of them) and some drippers, or just buy a Reo!

Problem is I like gadgets and all things fiddely, and I have tried a few Reo's. I know for a fact that as soon as I buy the Reo, My gadget buying will come to an end. haha... am I ready for that?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Arthster (10/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> Im in the same boat as you @Arthster. I have an internal battle going on in my head as to weather i should spend my money on a few mods (The IPV 2 being one of them) and some drippers, or just buy a Reo!
> 
> Problem is I like gadgets and all things fiddely, and I have tried a few Reo's. I know for a fact that as soon as I buy the Reo, My gadget buying will come to an end. haha... am I ready for that?



I am in exactly that same boat... But I am definitely getting the Reo early next year. I am pretty sure my gadgeting wont end there. I already have the Mech Mod on order. the Istick is on the wish list and now the IPV to. problem is when I am done buying i wont have anything to vape in the kit...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey (10/12/14)

Arthster said:


> I am in exactly that same boat... But I am definitely getting the Reo early next year. I am pretty sure my gadgeting wont end there. I already have the Mech Mod on order. the Istick is on the wish list and now the IPV to. problem is when I am done buying i wont have anything to vape in the kit...


Jip I am waiting on my first reo . It just cleared customs today an hopefully I will have it very soon . Hope it gets me off my box mod addiction ! Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (10/12/14)

@jtgrey I only got into the box mods a week or so back. I am definitely going to be spoiled for choice when it comes to vaping. I should actually start calling it quits... but then again its so much fun taking new kit for that first vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (10/12/14)

Arthster said:


> I am in exactly that same boat... But I am definitely getting the Reo early next year. I am pretty sure my gadgeting wont end there. I already have the Mech Mod on order. the Istick is on the wish list and now the IPV to. problem is when I am done buying i wont have anything to vape in the kit...



All I can say is that after tooting on the Reo's at the vape meet, I took a puff of my Cana + Plume Veil combo and was dissapointed. took me a few hours to get into it again! The Reo was the perfect vape for me, once its in my hand, my hunt is over... at least for a very long time!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Arthster (10/12/14)

@Oliver Barry, I haven't had the privilege of vaping on a Reo yet but saw a couple of guys at Vape meet and was very intrigued by it


----------



## jtgrey (10/12/14)

Because I travel a lot and stay in guesthouse the most of the time , the usb charging on the box mods helped me out a lot . But I bought a Efest LUC v4 charger now and that can also charge my batteries in my vehicle , so now the reo will be the perfect mod for me .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ollie (10/12/14)

Arthster said:


> @Oliver Barry, I haven't had the privilege of vaping on a Reo yet but saw a couple of guys at Vape meet and was very intrigued by it



It will change your life... I'll say no more!


----------



## jtgrey (10/12/14)

@Arthster oh brother stay away from a reo .....it will ruin all the other mods for u

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (10/12/14)

The Reo is just that good ! I also thought that people made a big deal about the reo , until I tried 1 . Big mistake !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (10/12/14)

Something tells me i should hang on with the Reo for a little longer

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

